# Uber lowering rates for UberPLUS



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

ok


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

source?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

uber employee


----------



## Mrpushpop (Feb 3, 2015)

Or just raise the damn X rates back up so drivers drive and leave the Plus rates alone. God damn, the solution is right there! If they want more pax.. start more free ride promotions. Constant surge rates are due to lack of drivers, lowering plus rates = less plus drivers.

So if this is true, some dumb ass at Uber said: "Hey we have an X problem, instead of looking into why.. lets make a Plus problem to balance out the X problem and that will buy us like 6 months!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

haji said:


> UBER is trying to manage uberx surges by lowering uber plus rates. New rates will be around 1.60 per mile.
> Enjoy uber plus drivers.


POST # 1 / @haji : ♤♡♢♧ I can en-
vision it now. His Exigency, Emperor
A••hat 1st convened with His Circle of
(Jerking) Advisors cackling like a
Coven of Witches "Haji, we 'Liked'
your Avatar Soooo Much that we
slashed UberPlus rates to create
UBERBus: Your Personal Cattlecar!"

After pleasuring themselves they all
enjoyed McFood Mozzarella Sticks
w/ Safeway Cola and Generic Chips.

Seriously, what WAS the breakdown
before and after? PLUS isn't shown
on the Resources Rate Page.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Once they lower PLUS rates, I will quit driving for Uber, period.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Full time X drivers are switching to plus now in la.

This is a good way for uber to out faze all x cars and finally say that uber is better than cabs.

I can totally see the logic there.
We will still be driving.

The car, cheap or fancy, is not a biggest expense in your monthly bills total. 

No big deal.

Btw, i like the idea


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

puber said:


> Full time X drivers are switching to plus now in la.
> 
> This is a good way for uber to out faze all x cars and finally say that uber is better than cabs.
> 
> ...


I value my time and car more than that...!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

haji said:


> UBER is trying to manage uberx surges by lowering uber plus rates. New rates will be around 1.60 per mile.
> Enjoy uber plus drivers.


Shit, i got to go harvest whatever is possible, while it lasts. $250 a day on average is not bad.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I value my time and car more than that...!


You're a part timer, i understand that, but for a full time driver, car is just an expendable and replacable tool of trade.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

*Amber* (Uber)
Feb 17, 09:43
Hey CJ,
Thank you for reaching out to us, I'll be more than happy to help.
We have not heard any word on the rates for UberPLUS rates changing. If they do change, you will be notified via email.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> *Amber* (Uber)
> Feb 17, 09:43
> Hey CJ,
> Thank you for reaching out to us, I'll be more than happy to help.
> We have not heard any word on the rates for UberPLUS rates changing. If they do change, you will be notified via email.


We will inform you well in advance, so you could plan your finances and make informed choices.

Is 5 hours enough?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

puber said:


> We will inform you well in advance, so you could plan your finances and make informed choices.
> 
> Is 5 hours enough?




Sad reality is that we will probably get an email in a few hours about the new lowered uberPLUS rates hah!


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Sad reality is that we will probably get an email in a few hours about the new lowered uberPLUS rates hah!


Hell the only reason I new about the recent X cut was because I couldn't login until I agreed with it.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber gives less than 24 hours notice on rate changes. Usually an email is sent out and the Next day fare is cut.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Uber gives less than 24 hours notice on rate changes. Usually an email is sent out and the Next day fare is cut.


First they shower you with good news: slow season, but don't worry, we are introdusing the $$$ guarantees!

And if you are an old enough up forum member, you post something like: shit, i think the rate cuts are on the way in my market!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

haji said:


> UBER is trying to manage uberx surges by lowering uber plus rates. New rates will be around 1.60 per mile.
> Enjoy uber plus drivers.


If they lower Plus rates I imagine they will also lower black car rates. A lot of the plus biz is coming from pax who also use Black car. I doubt this will happen, especially given that Plus is starting to surge when x surges (at least in the LA market). They will lose a lot of Plus drivers if they don't make it financial worth our while. Many of us just drive part time. I suppose they could start partnering with the higher end car companies so drivers could get cars through them but at lower fares this doesn't make ant sense given the higher car payment and insurance on a $50k car.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I value my time and car more than that...!


Absolutely!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Mrpushpop said:


> Or just raise the damn X rates back up so drivers drive and leave the Plus rates alone. God damn, the solution is right there! If they want more pax.. start more free ride promotions. Constant surge rates are due to lack of drivers, lowering plus rates = less plus drivers.
> 
> So if this is true, some dumb ass at Uber said: "Hey we have an X problem, instead of looking into why.. lets make a Plus problem to balance out the X problem and that will buy us like 6 months!"


If they do this they will basically ruin the brand for both x (which they are doing now) and Plus. Honestly, Uber is run by idiots so I wouldn't be surprised by anything....


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Rates aren't set by the local office. They are set by corporate. I know peeps high at Uber that work here in SM. They don't get that info until a few days before and the ones that do are high level. So please provide the title of this employee. 

When they cut Nashville in the beginning of the year, the first city to take the beating, the peeps here in Los Angeles had no idea about the roll out of reduced rates across the U.S. I drove one of the exec's and I was the one that informed him. He stated, it must be some type of short time promotion. I can't imagine being able to make a profit at that rate.

The low level Uber employee's that I do drive are all full of shit and have no idea what is going on in corporate. The drivers know more about what is happening than the common uber employee. Many of them pretend they are in the know, but they're are just jack asses.

UberPlus/Select is bringing in allot of revenue. Uber makes allot of money, but they have a high burn rate. My opinion, the only change they may do to plus/select is change the commission structure fro Plus/Select to 28% to fall in line with XL, Black, SUV and LUX.

They don't do changes until the beginning of the quarter. So any info you receive now is very premature and I consider without merit. Posting a one line statement on a message board with nothing to back the statement is much like the rest of the internet. Take it with a grain of salt until it can be proven fact. I guess things were slow around here and someone wanted to get the viewer ship up. 

Ok, I noticed. I find it amusing, just like the post that Uber/Select was supposed to be shit canned in January. Most likely, just another Uber rumor sent out by disgruntled UberBlack drivers because Uber's customers prefer our cars over those ford crown vic's or whatever pieces of crap they are driving now a days. 

A post like this without any proof to back it up is just hear say. It really doesn't concern me at this point because nothing will happen until mid-march. 

Haji, what class do you drive?? UberX, Plus, Black, SUV, LUX and in which market?

Yeah, I know, it's just my opinion as well. Doesn't mean what I state is fact, but I have learned many months back that 98% of what is posted here is BS just to get a rise out of people.

The fact is when UberX surges, UberPlus currently logs into UberX to take those rides. Any half wit would realize that the cheaper price is the cause of the surge and they can't get drivers to drive for that amount of money. The fact is customers have no issue paying a fair price for the service. Many would rather know what the price is rather than have the BS Surge. The surge is what is pissing off the customer and not the rate. The customers I have talked to said double the rate and don't have the surge would be fine with them.

Cutting the cost is not the solution, it only aggrevates the issue. The real issue is the surge. The customer doesn't even realize if the ride is $10 or $12. It doesn't have to do with the price as it has to do with the idea of this fabricated surge price


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> Uber gives less than 24 hours notice on rate changes. Usually an email is sent out and the Next day fare is cut.


Like Thursdays.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Based on the history of your posts, you are full of shit. But, hey, good luck with trolling.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Nothing like a little spicy rumor to get the blood boiling!


----------



## Ubererx (Oct 14, 2014)

Check out this rumor..

The earth is flat..


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Just dropped a passenger and before going online had to agree to a new fees schedule.
Rates looked the same as before.
May be I've missed something?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

The Kid said:


> source?


Taxi cab commissioner


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

puber said:


> Just dropped a passenger and before going online had to agree to a new fees schedule.
> Rates looked the same as before.
> May be I've missed something?


Check commission structure


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

puber said:


> Just dropped a passenger and before going online had to agree to a new fees schedule.
> Rates looked the same as before.
> May be I've missed something?


Can you screen shot it for us


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Can you screen shot it for us


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> View attachment 5110


Looks right


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks guys. The change is the additional column for USC. It wasn't there before. Looks like they wanted to document the usc fares in the terms and conditions and get them accepted. I have never seen the usc column before. Appreciate the help 

At the bottom it states these are the rates from jan 16. I think they just wanted to document the USC column as i didn't notice it back in January. Correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I do stick by the statement that ubers liquid burn rate is high. They need the plus category for the added revenue as well, that line currently has no competition so there is no real reason to lower it


----------



## OC Driver (Dec 29, 2014)

What is USC stand for?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

OC Driver said:


> What is USC stand for?


University of spoiled children


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

puber said:


> University of spoiled children


Hey!!!!! I went there. Lol ! University of Southern California.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Check commission structure


Or Black Car driver. They hate Plus.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

What do they subsidies USC? Crazy if so.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> If they lower Plus rates I imagine they will also lower black car rates. A lot of the plus biz is coming from pax who also use Black car. I doubt this will happen, especially given that Plus is starting to surge when x surges (at least in the LA market). They will lose a lot of Plus drivers if they don't make it financial worth our while. Many of us just drive part time. I suppose they could start partnering with the higher end car companies so drivers could get cars through them but at lower fares this doesn't make ant sense given the higher car payment and insurance on a $50k car.


I'm sure there will be plenty of new UberPlus suckers who'll hang with 'em just like with X.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Check out this rumor..
> 
> The earth is flat..


Thanks...I just cancelled my round-the-world cruise..whewww.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I wish the Uber Exec's would talk Starbucks. If Starbuck can figure out how to sell a cup of coffee for $4, more than doubling the price back in the day, surely Uber could do the same for ride-sharing, right?!.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Rates aren't set by the local office. They are set by corporate. I know peeps high at Uber that work here in SM. They don't get that info until a few days before and the ones that do are high level. So please provide the title of this employee.
> 
> When they cut Nashville in the beginning of the year, the first city to take the beating, the peeps here in Los Angeles had no idea about the roll out of reduced rates across the U.S. I drove one of the exec's and I was the one that informed him. He stated, it must be some type of short time promotion. I can't imagine being able to make a profit at that rate.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> If they lower Plus rates I imagine they will also lower black car rates. A lot of the plus biz is coming from pax who also use Black car. I doubt this will happen, especially given that Plus is starting to surge when x surges (at least in the LA market). They will lose a lot of Plus drivers if they don't make it financial worth our while. Many of us just drive part time. I suppose they could start partnering with the higher end car companies so drivers could get cars through them but at lower fares this doesn't make ant sense given the higher car payment and insurance on a $50k car.


What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> What kind of car do you drive?


Mercedes. You?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

headtheball said:


> What do they subsidies USC? Crazy if so.


It's free to students when there is no free shuttle near by. 
But they say it's always free


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> Mercedes. You?


 I have a 25o as well. Saving for a tesla. just need to get junior out of college.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

puber said:


> It's free to students when there is no free shuttle near by.
> But they say it's always free


That can't be right. Who is paying the bill? The endowment fund?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

T


puber said:


> Full time X drivers are switching to plus now in la.
> 
> This is a good way for uber to out faze all x cars and finally say that uber is better than cabs.
> 
> ...


think much??


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Mercedes. You?


'15 Lexus IS350F


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

headtheball said:


> That can't be right. Who is paying the bill? The endowment fund?


It's a shitty part of town.
Students get shot twice a month.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> 15 Lexus IS350F


Does it have back seats? I mean for grown ups? What about a trunk?


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

puber said:


> It's a shitty part of town.
> Students get shot twice a month.


Great way to learn the practical lessons of Darwinism.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Does it have back seats? I mean for grown ups? What about a trunk?


hahaha..funny funny! Of course it has back seats that are accommodating not only for amputees, but for grown ups as well. It surprisingly has nice leg room in the back. It is a 4 door of course. Trunk is rather large as well.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry for the huge ****en pictures!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow. Who knew?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

What do you drive?


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Like G girl a 250. 

Boring vs your piece of 'poetry in motion'.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

What kind of gas mileage do you get re the Lexus? I love my Mercedes (although I think it might be kind of a chick car lol )


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Rates aren't set by the local office. They are set by corporate. I know peeps high at Uber that work here in SM. They don't get that info until a few days before and the ones that do are high level. So please provide the title of this employee.
> 
> When they cut Nashville in the beginning of the year, the first city to take the beating, the peeps here in Los Angeles had no idea about the roll out of reduced rates across the U.S. I drove one of the exec's and I was the one that informed him. He stated, it must be some type of short time promotion. I can't imagine being able to make a profit at that rate.
> 
> ...


Sometimes word on the street is more accurate than info given or not given to employees.

When I worked at my old company, I would sometimes hear things that could only come from upper management meetings from customers and competitors, most of the time it was fairly accurate.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> h


the armrest in the middle looks like it will be easily broken since it doesnt lay flush down to the seat


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so what was the uberpluss commission before this new rate of 25%?

and no base pay in UberX? 90/mile? hopefully you arent driving X anymore


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> What kind of gas mileage do you get re the Lexus? I love my Mercedes (although I think it might be kind of a chick car lol )


The 250 a chick car? Don't see it. But maybe that says more about me than anything else.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

headtheball said:


> The 250 a chick car? Don't see it. But maybe that says more about me than anything else.


I don't think it is . Some guy said that too me. I like it so much better than the previous 300.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so what was the uberpluss commission before this new rate of 25%?
> 
> and no base pay in UberX? 90/mile? hopefully you arent driving X anymore


The armrest for the 2015 models don't look like the one I posted, that is in fact a 2014. UberPLUS as far as I know, has always been -25% commission for Uber. I only drive X now when it is surging @ 2x or higher. I've noticed even 2x doesn't do shit. You have to wait for 2.5-3x in order for it to be worth your time.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What kind of gas mileage do you get re the Lexus? I love my Mercedes (although I think it might be kind of a chick car lol )


Mine is a V6 and I'm getting roughly 18-22mpg..I have a heavy foot so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it 

If I see a chick in a 250 Mercedes driving for Uber I'll make sure to say hello to @headtheball I mean, @Gemgirlla..


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

headtheball said:


> The 250 a chick car? Don't see it. But maybe that says more about me than anything else.


It's a cute car bro!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> The armrest for the 2015 models don't look like the one I posted, that is in fact a 2014. UberPLUS as far as I know, has always been -25% commission for Uber. I only drive X now when it is surging @ 2x or higher. I've noticed even 2x doesn't do shit. You have to wait for 2.5-3x in order for it to be worth your time.


I think X and Plus are equivalent when x surges to 2.8. That's usually when I'm willing to accept X rides. I had Uber set my second vehicle to pick up X only and not x and plus. That way when x surges high I can get the high surge. X Pax are learning to upgrade to Plus at a high surge. I get so annoyed when I get a plus ride that is cheaper than a x ride at high surge times. (Also as you know the commission is lower on X so it's a better situation for us on high surges and the pax are generally closer).


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Just wanted to retouch on this. Wanted to call you out as king ignoramus. I want everyone to know from this point forward that anything you post is a lie and you have no integrity.

If you are such in the know then you should've posted about uberpool which was the real news

Taxi driver = hack = haji

Irresponsible poster



haji said:


> UBER is trying to manage uberx surges by lowering uber plus rates. New rates will be around 1.60 per mile.
> Enjoy uber plus drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ubererx said:


> Check out this rumor..
> 
> The earth is flat..


You mean hollow. And the lizard people come from the inside of the earth. It's on the Internet, so it's clearly accurate.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

How are those uberblack drivers who opted in to uberplus gonna pay their rent to limo companies then?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

puber said:


> How are those uberblack drivers who opted in to uberplus gonna pay their rent to limo companies then?


Not just uberblack drivers opting into plus but also the suv's opt into plus. It so great in your category then stay in your category.

They only screw it up for themselves when they are an suv by taking plus pings. Once the customer figures out they get an suv on plus they aren't going to ping an suv anymore


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Not just uberblack drivers opting into plus but also the suv's opt into plus. It so great in your category then stay in your category.
> 
> They only screw it up for themselves when they are an suv by taking plus pings. Once the customer figures out they get an suv on plus they aren't going to ping an suv anymore


I got canceled and then pinged again by 8 people trying to get something larger then uber plus.
I told them that i was an uberLux and 4 of them got to experience my ride. Those drunks bought the idea.
$6.75 total for me after uber cut.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

puber said:


> I got canceled and then pinged again be 8 people trying to get something larger then uber plus.
> I told them that i was an uberLux and 4 of them got to experience my ride. Those drunks bought the idea.
> $6.75 total for me after uber cut.


Yep, the passenger can't figure out, you're going to keep getting the ping coz you're the closest car

They think the cars will rotate through

What I do, on the third ping from the same person, I start the trip before they cancel. This way I get my $10. I really don't care about the ranking coz I give them a one star for being d-bags.

That will tend to break their bad habit


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Just wanted to retouch on this. Wanted to call you out as king ignoramus. I want everyone to know from this point forward that anything you post is a lie and you have no integrity.
> 
> If you are such in the know then you should've posted about uberpool which was the real news
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer to the OP's comment but it's probably premature to say it will not happen.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Not just uberblack drivers opting into plus but also the suv's opt into plus. It so great in your category then stay in your category.
> 
> They only screw it up for themselves when they are an suv by taking plus pings. Once the customer figures out they get an suv on plus they aren't going to ping an suv anymore


SUV's cannot opt into Plus - 4 passengers max on Plus.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> SUV's cannot opt into Plus - 4 passengers max on Plus.


They opt into plus here. I've seen it, suv's also opt into black. It's allowable. And black will also opt into plus

Just had a cancel on plus, then it rolled to my GF's plus car and same person cancelled on her. They're fishing for a higher category car for a cheaper price This is what happens when you come down a category. You're selling yourself short. Basically black and suv have done it to themselves.

They passed up a BMW 335 and a Mercedes cla250. If they weren't cherry picking cars and it was a mistake then why ping plus again?

They cry like babies but they have caused their own dismay


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberSUV's opt into XL. I believe Uber allows drivers to go into dumbed down rates everywhere.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Suv opts into plus because it pays better than xl


One more thing to add. If suv shows up and there are more than 4 of you, they take you and do a review fare for additional people. Then the passenger gets charged at suv rate

That's why they don't opt into Xl. Because if uber does a fare review for 6 passenger they would sell out the suv at the Xl rate

But that part I like, when the customer that tries and play with the system gets played


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> hahaha..funny funny! Of course it has back seats that are accommodating not only for amputees, but for grown ups as well. It surprisingly has nice leg room in the back. It is a 4 door of course. Trunk is rather large as well.


The specs for rear legroom is 32.2". That is miserable uncomfortable for most adults. Not only is this vehicle financially a bad choice for Uber, it's also way too small. Other than that, it's a very nice car!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Suv doesn't opt into XL because the pay isn't that good. 

They won't sell themselves that short

The suv


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Suv doesn't opt into XL because the pay isn't that good.
> 
> They won't sell themselves that short
> 
> The suv


Hell where I drive we have UberSUV's doing doing X fares. Those guys can dumb down as far as they want to with Uber.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

That's why I don't plan on taking select calls because they're 33% less the black rate. If we all just stay in our categories (and Uber draws definite lines) there would be none of this nonsense.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Just had a cancel on plus, then it rolled to my GF's plus car and same person cancelled on her





Optimus Uber said:


> They passed up a BMW 335 and a Mercedes cla250


@Gemgirlla 
oh no! G Girl say it aint true!!!!!!!!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

headtheball said:


> @Gemgirlla
> oh no! G Girl say it aint true!!!!!!!!


I don't know what she said, but she is on my ignore list for talking bs


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> They opt into plus here. I've seen it, suv's also opt into black. It's allowable. And black will also opt into plus
> 
> Just had a cancel on plus, then it rolled to my GF's plus car and same person cancelled on her. They're fishing for a higher category car for a cheaper price This is what happens when you come down a category. You're selling yourself short. Basically black and suv have done it to themselves.
> 
> ...


SUV's are not allowed on Plus - legally - in your market. Send an email to your friendly CSR and find out. I'm really surprised you don't understand the vehicles accepted in the vehicle classification in which you operate. 4 pax maximum for Plus LA.

SUV's can operate on Black, XL & X - but not Plus. Black car sedans can operate on Plus - SUV's are a no go.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell where I drive we have UberSUV's doing doing X fares. Those guys can dumb down as far as they want to with Uber.


Wow, I wouldn't do an X if I had an suv. Hell no


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

ShortBusDriver said:


> SUV's are not allowed on Plus - legally - in your market. Send an email to your friendly CSR and find out. I'm really surprised you don't understand the vehicles accepted in the vehicle classification in which you operate. 4 pax maximum for Plus LA.
> 
> SUV's can operate on Black, XL & X - but not Plus. Black car sedans can operate on Plus - SUV's are a no go.


But black and x are both 4 passengers. I've seen it in December. I use the passenger app and verified there was an suv on plus

Also there is a guy with an e350 in the neighborhood that has two phones. His car shows two cars. Not sure why he would have two phones yu can only do one call at a time


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> @Gemgirlla
> oh no! G Girl say it aint true!!!!!!!!


Huh???


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> That's why I don't plan on taking select calls because they're 33% less the black rate. If we all just stay in our categories (and Uber draws definite lines) there would be none of this nonsense.


Agree. Passengers are gauging the system. When they jump categories you're only cheating yourself

Unless there is a surge in the lower category and you can make your rate in that category.

I do opt into X when X is at a surge rate of 2.8 or higher


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Huh???





Optimus Uber said:


> then it rolled to my GF's plus car





Optimus Uber said:


> They passed up a BMW 335 and a Mercedes cla250


Your GF is a westside plus dirver w/ C250
G-Girl is a westside plus driver w/ C250
Not saying I'm Poirot but, what are the odds?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Your GF is a westside plus dirver w/ C250
> G-Girl is a westside plus driver w/ C250
> Not saying I'm Poirot but, what are the odds?


My GF drives a CLA 250. gem's is a C 250

Don't get all jealous now. Just saying.

Mercedes makes allot of cars

I also have a 2013 BMW 128

Any ladies out there you can pair me up with that one??

You're cute. Don't worry she'll still play with you and your chic car.

just the girls playing babies.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

is the CLA less of a chick car? 

is any merc safe or do i need to move to BMW or Lexus?

I gotta butch this shit up ASAP.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> is the CLA less of a chick car?
> 
> is any merc safe or do i need to move to BMW or Lexus?
> 
> I gotta butch this shit up ASAP.


You're fine. I was just teasing you based on the previous comments

Don't let peeps get to you. They're just haters.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Ya, I'm gonna shake that shit off.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

sorry last one. I can't help it.


----------

